# High-value scheduled pick-ups?...C'mon man.



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

So 7$ and $6 dollars are considered high value in the Lyft platforms? C'mon man...seriously? These were taken literally minutes after one another. What's scary is that there are ants put there picking up these crumbs. Scheduled pick-ups are akin to picking up available hours at a retail/food service job when you need extra hours. It's just a way of Lyft to schedule your time and condition you to pick up passengers at their preference.

Chances are that these rides are not _exclusive _to you as a driver and if at the time of pick-up there is a closer driver to that passenger OR there is a closer passenger to you, these scheduled pick-ups become null and void, and you'll be matched accordingly. Granted, if these rides are in the above $35 range, then go for it, but let's not kid a ourselves that $7 and $6 are high valued when in actuality you'll have $5.25 and 4.50 respectively after the Lyft gets their 25% commission.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

You get as high as $6 - $7!? PAYDIRT!!!


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Markeezee said:


> View attachment 131691
> View attachment 131692
> So 7$ and $6 dollars are considered high value in the Lyft platforms? C'mon man...seriously? These were taken literally minutes after one another. What's scary is that there are ants put there picking up these crumbs. Scheduled pick-ups are akin to picking up available hours at a retail/food service job when you need extra hours. It's just a way of Lyft to schedule your time and condition you to pick up passengers at their preference.
> 
> Chances are that these rides are not _exclusive _to you as a driver and if at the time of pick-up there is a closer driver to that passenger OR there is a closer passenger to you, these scheduled pick-ups become null and void, and you'll be matched accordingly. Granted, if these rides are in the above $35 range, then go for it, but let's not kid a ourselves that $7 and $6 are high valued when in actuality you'll have $5.25 and 4.50 respectively after the Lyft gets their 25% commission.


How can you say that's not high value? $4.50 will feed a family of 4 for a week where Uber and Lyft's Driver Support reps are...


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

The only time I take these are when the pick up is near my house and the drop off is near where I am going. Typically in the morning on my way to work.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Considering Destination rides on my commute are all I ever do, I'm actually excited about seeing this feature in Detroit... we always seem to get things long after they're introduced though.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I am amazed if that has ever happened for you, congrats! I have yet to accept one as they have all been rides where I would have had to drive 10-15 mins to pick them up and drive back 10-15 mins toward where I started.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I usually accept early morning airport rides then take the ping when it comes it wait for a while then cancel hoping they miss there flight lmfao


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

The scheduled trips don't come through as scheduled. If someone else was waiting longer than you for a request, you won't receive the scheduled trip. If you are too close or too far from the pickup location, you won't receive the scheduled trip.

The feature is for riders' convenience, not for drivers. Nothing new.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Got to love Lyfts time estimates on these scheduled rides...

Lyft said I was 7 minutes from the pax when I accepted, but it was 15 when I got there (mild traffic and 2 lights).
Then it said I was 5 minutes early for the scheduled ride when I got there.
Pressed arrived and yes, Lyft showed a 10 minute timer at that point (5 minutes till the scheduled time plus 5 minutes normal time for the pax to get down). 

The "payment for waiting" note showed at the scheduled time, not my arrival time (so getting there early is a freebie to the customer).

Think I'll start avoiding these scheduled trips as well...


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Got to love Lyfts time estimates on these scheduled rides...
> 
> Lyft said I was 7 minutes from the pax when I accepted, but it was 15 when I got there (mild traffic and 2 lights).
> Then it said I was 5 minutes early for the scheduled ride when I got there.
> ...


Lyft's estimated "minutes away" are completely off. In general, I'll have a ping that says perhaps 5 mins away and when Google Maps toggle for the navigation, it will say that the pick-up destination is 7~8 mins. It's away perhaps to condition drivers to accept a ping thinking, "oh it's not that far away", when in reality Lyft doesn't factor in anticipated traffic time on a particular route to be taken.

In your case, you were much earlier than expected for the pick-up and hence you were not compensated for that extra five minutes waiting. Typically arrival time has a 5 min counter which is paid per minute. My guess is that Lyft is playing around with those mins away or miles away going to the passenger's pick-up location to make drivers be earlier than expected in the event something comes up. In essence, these pick-up schedules are for the benefit of the passenger at the expense of drivers having to wait on unpaid minutes.

Uber, at least, is closing the wait time window from 5 mins to just 2 mins. Personally I like this feature because, as a driver, your time is precious and passengers need to be prepared to be picked-up. Many times have I picked up on locations where I am double parked on a busy road and passengers milk the timer until the very end. it's frustrating because you are at risk of holding up traffic or getting a ticket.

I'd stay away from these scheduled pick-ups. I have NOT opted for these scheduled rides despite how big-value they may be.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

If you like to know where you are going and like routing and drive a Prius they can be great. I drive a plus and it doesn't make sense. It's nice knowing what you are getting into before you grab wrenches.


----------



## Delicroix (Jan 26, 2017)

They have some High ones


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

Delicroix said:


> They have some High ones


How long of a drive is that?


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

DavidHill76 said:


> How long of a drive is that?


I was curious too so I looked it up; looks like about 95 miles/an hour and 45 mins.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Markeezee said:


> Uber, at least, is closing the wait time window from 5 mins to just 2 mins.


Uber' wait time is still 5 mins for a driver cancel fee. 
The 2 min window is for a pax cancel fee.


----------



## Delicroix (Jan 26, 2017)

5.5h round trip


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I got a notice for one and it was estimated $7 dollar ride but the pick up time gave the passenger a range of 10 minutes to arrive. It seemed not worth it to wait maybe 15 minutes for that short a ride. Is there a no show time in that pick up window.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Just did one of these to the airport, got there at early part of window, (5:40-5:50 pickup). Got the ping at 5:15, live 5 min away from pax. Took my time, still waited 9-10 minutes, but luckily (better than nothing) the trip auto picked up the pax as i had to move, since the street was only 1.5 lanes. 

With 25% PT came out to $16.42, lol. No tips. Still happy to do it since it's slow this weekend. Whole thing was 30 min including the 10 min wait.


----------



## manuella (Sep 18, 2015)

I did one in the morning that had PT ! caught me by surprise.tbh I check every night before I sleep to see if anything good shows up 

I have seen as high as 80$


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I had 2 this am starting at 3:45am to OAK from N.Berkeley $25-$40, then 2nd one was to SJC from San leandro. $27-45 Both had a 25-50% PT. I actually like prescheduled rides, Since I dont really cherry pick my rides the way drivers usually do. I also did 1 SFO run after getting back from OAK to Berkeley, and 1 more OAK run from EMERYVILLE just an hour ago. I may be done for the day, even though i worked a little over 3 hours, $88. Its dead out there, only upside no traffic today. 

Its been a while since I got a airport pickup after i drop off the last 2 months on LYFT. LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Unless it is prime time, even if the trip is worth twenty dollars, still you must drive too far and use too much time to collect your thirteen dollars and change.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

How can they predict the amount of ride? Is it an estimate that can change? Last night when I was done there was one for $18-22 for an early morning pick up. I didn't trust I would be up so I didn't bother but it seemed like something to be interested in.

Right now there is one for 7pm about 10 hours from now going towards a big firework event spot with an estimate of $6-8. I know that will be really jammed to get into and take forever. Pick up is very close to me, I know I will be driving but I don't not know where I will be, am I supposed to leave a great area I get pulled into to do a $8 job. Is that promised of them or when it hits 400% prime it will be more?

Has anyone gotten prime time with an estimate way more than originally offered?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> How can they predict the amount of ride? Is it an estimate that can change? Last night when I was done there was one for $18-22 for an early morning pick up. I didn't trust I would be up so I didn't bother but it seemed like something to be interested in.
> 
> Right now there is one for 7pm about 10 hours from now going towards a big firework event spot with an estimate of $6-8. I know that will be really jammed to get into and take forever. Pick up is very close to me, I know I will be driving but I don't not know where I will be, am I supposed to leave a great area I get pulled into to do a $8 job. Is that promised of them or when it hits 400% prime it will be more?
> 
> Has anyone gotten prime time with an estimate way more than originally offered?


I think some of the people doing scheduled rides are trying to avoid the primetime/surge pricing. Going to the fireworks spot would definitely be an example! I'm guessing that if you accepted it, the algorithm will kick in and your screen won't show any surges (though someone else may be showing it).


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I accepted one once. It was supposed to be a $30 ride so I figured why not. It told me I had to be online by 10:45am. It was about 10am so I decided to just go home and take a break (I do Uber too) as I might not have enough time to complete other rides.

At 10:30a sharp I get a text from Lyft telling me that the customer canceled. Due tot he timing I question whether they really canceled and instead Lyft auto-canceled it because I was offline even when they said I had until 10:45a. I was less than five minutes away from the pickup as well. Of course I got $0.

I'll never do another one again unless I was planning on staying home all day anyway. Too much hassle when they can just cancel it. Especially not for the short runs because it means you can't really accept other pings for 30-60 minutes before.


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I accepted one once. It was supposed to be a $30 ride so I figured why not. It told me I had to be online by 10:45am. It was about 10am so I decided to just go home and take a break (I do Uber too) as I might not have enough time to complete other rides.
> 
> At 10:30a sharp I get a text from Lyft telling me that the customer canceled. Due tot he timing I question whether they really canceled and instead Lyft auto-canceled it because I was offline even when they said I had until 10:45a. I was less than five minutes away from the pickup as well. Of course I got $0.
> 
> I'll never do another one again unless I was planning on staying home all day anyway. Too much hassle when they can just cancel it. Especially not for the short runs because it means you can't really accept other pings for 30-60 minutes before.


The problem with this scheduled pick-up is that there is a chance the ride is not exclusive to you, meaning someone else closer, within proximity and on-line probably got the ping.

Lyft has a tendency where you get a ping from someone, and while en route, receive a text saying the passenger cancelled and seconds later Lyft directs you or pings you to a closer passenger. It is their way of dispatching under their own terms, the way Lyft will stack/add a new passenger in your queue while you are on your way to drop off your current passenger without having the discretion to even accept the ride let alone see the destination or rating of the passenger.

To this day, I have NOT done one single scheduled pick-up ride because of what others' experience with them. Yes, there are benefits, namely you can have a ride at a "scheduled" time frame without having to drive or wait aimlessly for a ping, you have the estimated fare, the tentative pick-up and drop-off, and you get reminders from Lyft to get ready for the scheduled pick-up.

But your time is important, and at any moment before the scheduled pick-up can the passenger cancel on you. Let's say it's an early morning airport scheduled pick-up, and the passenger managed to get a roommate or friend to drop him/her instead. While you're their waking up, getting dressed, and making yourself a cup of coffee, you get a text from Lyft that passenger cancelled....you woke up for no nothing and that time was better spent lying in bed.

I'd rather get a ping and a cancel from my usual Lyft run because it is to be expected rather than get yourself ready for a ride and then cancelled. It is akin to a date where you were looking forward to the evening and having a set expectation of how things will go and at the last minute the other party cancels on you because something came up. Scheduled rides has that sort of sting. I best avoid it.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

If the passenger cancels within 30 minutes of scheduled time or during the pickup, they pay a $10 cancel fee that goes to you. Most of the time (not all), the ride is prescheduled because it is of slightly higher value to the rider (Mostly airport flights or getting to an early job on time,etc). However it could not be any more or less different than an everyday ride. You should have a little confidence in the system, although its still got some issues that need to be worked out.

Im usually more worried about not getting the ping when i go online, then wondering if the PAX is going to cancel. Ive had a few cancelations on these, but i really wasnt that mad. I could see the frustration if you got up specifically for the pre scheduled ride only to find out that it was canceled as your about to leave to go pickup pax. If anything for me these pre scheduled rides help me get out the door earlier than i normally would, which is helpful motivation. Otherwise 4am would turn into 4pm shift start.

One passenger who i suspect didn't understand the whole pre scheduled ride system, cancelled on me while i was already in route, but since i had 10 extra minutes, stopped at the chevron for a quick coffee and snack. I usually leave the phone in the car for these quick store trips. When I got back to the car I noticed he had cancelled, i really think in this case he got a little anxious since I hadn't moved for 5 minutes, and canceled prematurely. He was headed to SJC airport friday morning. He could have canceled for other reasons, but on this particular one, that's my perception as to why he cancelled, ultimately we will never know.



touberornottouber said:


> At 10:30a sharp I get a text from Lyft telling me that the customer canceled. Due tot he timing I question whether they really canceled and instead Lyft auto-canceled it because I was offline even when they said I had until 10:45a. I was less than five minutes away from the pickup as well. Of course I got $0.


I dont believe LYFT auto-cancelled the ride. LYFT doesnt care if you werent online before or at the time of or if you got the ping and didnt accept/missed it. The system just auto round robins the next driver based on their standard protocol/algorithm. It was cancelled by the pax, and that qualifies for the $10 cancel fee. Make sure you email support, they take care of it right away. Its a RIDE RESERVATION with no strings attached on both sides (well except the pax pays $10 instead of $5 to cancel their pre scheduled ride). Other than that its just a plain ride request. At the same time, You dont get penalized or held accountable if you dont go online, or dont get the ping, its loose on both ends.

If you decide to do the preschedule ride again in the future, I hope it goes smooth for ya!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I tried one and it got all messed up.

There was one that was for 420-430. I agreed because the drop off was near my house and pick up about 15 minutes when I checked it earlier. Says $6-8 ride. I picked it around 3, thinking I would start driving for the day around that time. Okay, I wasn't ready to start driving, wanted to get gas, eat something, drop of some stuff in my trunk, anyway I figured let me do this one and then I will go back home and do my errands and restart.

So it tells 1 hour before to make sure that I am online at 4:10. So 4:05 I get in car to go drive to the pick up. I turn on the app and immediately get a line ride that is 4 mins away. I'm thinking wtf, how do they expect me to do this ride when I have a pick up I need to get to. I let it go. It scolds me for not picking it up. I check for my schedule pick up and it says I have none. I'm like fine, I dunno, but I go do my stuff. Then I get a notice saying whatsaface is requesting a ride from you, it is 23 minutes away and a line ride, I'm like hell no, but just as I see it about to go away, it looks like the location that was for my scheduled ride. I then again get scolded by the app, and before I can shut the thing off an regular lyft comes through I take it because I don't want to get told to get offline again. Cuz I was trying. (edited because the $8 regular ride I took tipped $5, from a 4.6 rated pax)

Anyway, why would a scheduled pick up be a line ride? I thought this was in case you had to be somewhere on time, you would do this. What if 2 or 3 more people jumped in and get taken before this yahoo? Why doesn't it tell you clearly. THIS IS YOUR SCHEDULED APPT. Why is it trying to give me other rides when I am booked.

I don't want to do this every again, (unless early am obvious airport ride). You don't know what you are getting (Line or regular) then they can tack on rides behind it once they got you on the line. How do you know pax with 3.8 rating isn't waiting.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Jenny,

This is a known and frustrating issue revolving around prescheduled rides. Lyfts take on it is they are aware and engineers are working on it to some degree. I had this happen 2 weeks ago, when i went online for my prescheduled ride, i got 20+ random requests that I did not accept, waiting for my prescheduled ping. It went bad quick. My acceptance rate was at 91% on Sunday night 8pm when I stopped driving for the day. My preschedule ping was scheduled for 4:15am, in that 5 minutes I was online, my rate dipped to 87% and I never got the actually ping. I was disappointed to say the least, suprised/shocked not these days. I notified support, they acknowledged and remedied it in my case. My PDB was jepordized after I took careful measures to make sure i met all the metrics and was done for they day. 81 rides, 52 peak, 87% AR.

I thought for more reassurance next time I can play with the Destination Filter since I know the pickup and can pretty much tell the approx drop off from the map, but I have not gotten any confirmation how the DF interferes/works with prescheduled pings (since they are pretty much a regular request). 

Its not over til its over. becareful out there!


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

F scheduled rides, right up there with Line. Nope nope nope


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

Fare estimates, in my experience, have been overstated 10 out of 10 times. I questioned 1 fare that was 20% less than the low end of the range, Lyft support responded that it was just an estimate. I just assumed lyft's upfront pricing works just like Uber's - charge rider one fare and pay driver based upon a different fare calculation. Nothing new.


----------

